# Jackson Kayak Consumer Info



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

If you've been checking out the 2010 Jackson's you'll know that there are quite a few options out there. You can basically build your own custom kayak from the ground up. This includes choice of plastic, outfitting, boat (obviously) and color. The custom color program is pretty cool, we've seen some really interesting boats. The whole program reminds me a bit of building a custom bike. It's more effort to sift through the various options, but ultimately you get a way better product.
2010 Jackson Kayak Elite and Super Linear Kayak Information For The Fun and Star Series | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------

